# Soldering



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

I need advice on how to successfully solder electric wire to tin track.

Thanks


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

RJC said:


> I need advice on how to successfully solder electric wire to tin track.
> 
> Thanks


A little flux and a hot iron is all you need.
Benz of Benz Trainz uses magnets soldered to the transformer feeder wie. Sounds like a good suggestion to me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The best way is to scuff the track where the solder will join, and use a reasonably sized iron, I personally use a Weller 100/140W gun for track work.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I also use solder with flux. Then you do not need to apply the flux separately.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I need to solder some wires to my track. My snap on clip is getting old and tired.
Sometimes it sparks and sometimes it gets very hot.


----------



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

Gentlemen,

Thanks to all that have replied. Great information.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

RJC, it sounds like you are using Gilbert track with 690 track terminals. Nothing wrong with directly soldering the wire to the rails. Gilbert track is a steel alloy so as GRJ says, clean the track and use a high wattage soldering iron.
If you want to stay with the 690 track terminals then do as follows. Clean the places on the track flange where the 690's will be. Rebend the metal strap that goes under the fiber piece to assure a tight fit. Apply a light coating of conductive grease where the 690 contacts the track flanges. I use a grease designed for coating Cu to Al conductors. Done this way the 690 will provide the needed connection for years.


----------



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

Tom,

Thanks for the advice. Also, I love your logo. My dad worked for the "P" company many years ago.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, I am from Pittsburgh and my layout is loosely modeled around western Pa. So the logo kind of fits with me.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Use Rosin Core solder with heavy soldering iron*

Using acid core solder on any electrical work is a big no-no..

dr bob


----------

